# Suspect shoots self while handcuffed in police car in Philadelphia, police say



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PHILADELPHIA, PA- A suspect shot himself in the head while in the back of a police car with his hands cuffed behind his back, police said Monday.

Oliver Neal III, 26, was in critical condition, police told the Philadelphia Inquirer. It was not immediately clear whether Neal was trying to kill himself or if he shot himself accidentally, police said.

Neal had been pulled over just before 1 a.m. Monday for a traffic violation, according to Capt. Benjamin Naish, a police spokesman. A check showed he was wanted on numerous violations, Naish said.

Officers frisked Neal, found drugs in his pocket, handcuffed him and put him in the back of the car, Naish said. Neal apparently had a gun tucked in his clothing that officers did not find, police said.

It was unlikely the gun had been left in the back of the car because Philadelphia cruisers have one-piece plastic back seats that provide no hiding place, Naish said. He did not get free from the handcuffs.

"We don't know how the officers did not discover the gun," Naish said.

The department was investigating internally, officials said.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Someone is in trouble for that mess. Search as if the suspect is trying to hide a handcuff key is my method.


----------



## fugazi (May 26, 2006)

thats right makine


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sloppy, just glad the officer didnt catch that bullet


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank God it didn't end baldy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Thank God it didn't end baldy


How do you know he was bald ???????


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

LIVE and learn from others mistakes.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *andy0921*
_Thank God it didn't end baldy_



Sniper said:


> How do you know he was bald ???????


LOL


----------

